# Sausage Soup, This is Where It All Pays Off



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Smoking, growing your own vegetables, making your own sausage and bacon are all great activities on their own. However, they bring up the level on all the food in your home.

As it is cooling down, I made Sausage Soup with a lot of ingredients that I have grown or made.

The ingredients are:

2 fresh sausages (the recipe is meant for mild Italian sausage but I used some fresh garlic sausage I made, you can use any fresh sausage.)

1 tablespoon oil

1 1/2 cups diced onion

1/2 cup diced back (Canadian) bacon or smoked ham. I used the end cuttings off my maple back (Canadian) bacon.

2 cups diced tomatoes (I used some tomatoes from my garden that I had frozen, you could also used canned diced tomatoes).

5 cups chicken stock (I used homemade chicken stock made from carcasses of chickens I had smoked)

1 teaspoon dried basil

1 teaspoon dried rosemary

1/2 teaspoon dried rubbed sage

1/2 cup chopped chili pepper (I used a medium hot chili I grew in my garden. You can adjust this based on how hot your peppers are.)

1/2 cup orzo or other small pasta

1 cup chopped vegetables (I used green beans from my garden).

I cooked the sausage until it was firm. You can fry, microwave or steam. It doesn't matter as long as the sausage stays together. I like larger dice to get some chew in my soup. Dice it up as you like it.













DSC01166.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014


















DSC01167.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






I put the oil in a large pot and heated it over medium heat. I added the onion and cooked it until it was just beginning to soften.













DSC01168.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Add the back (Canadian) bacon or ham and cook for 1 to two minutes. There should just be the beginnings of browning in the bottom of the pot.













DSC01169.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014


















DSC01171.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Through in the diced sausage and stir until a nice layer of brown bits are in the bottom of the pan, 2-3 minutes.













DSC01172.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Add the tomatoes and the chicken stock. Bring it to a boil and turn down to a simmer.













DSC01173.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Fine chop the chili pepper and add it to the soup.













DSC01174.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Add the basil, rosemary and sage.













DSC01175.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Simmer the soup for 30 minutes. Add the orzo and green beans.













DSC01176.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014


















DSC01177.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






Simmer for 30 minutes and serve!













DSC01178.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014


















DSC01180.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 1, 2014






*The Verdict*

This turned out great. The sausage makes it a rich soup for a cold day. The bacon trimmings give it a smoky flavour. The home grown vegetables give a nice bright flavour. This is soooo good. It almost makes a cold day worthwhile. It just wouldn't have been as good without all the home made/grown ingredients.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah, great soup for the cold snowy days ahead.


----------



## venture (Oct 1, 2014)

Good job.

A payday for you for sure!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Ah, great soup for the cold snowy days ahead.


Thanks, Adam. I just love big flavoured, hearty home made soup. Since I found this forum, even my soup is better!


Venture said:


> Good job.
> 
> A payday for you for sure!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Kind of you to say, Merv. 

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice job Disco! I'd take a big bowl of that right now!


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice job Disco! I'd take a big bowl of that right now!


Come on up, Case. I'll save you some.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

Good looking soup! As soon as it cools down some, I'll be breaking out the soup pot.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Good looking soup! As soon as it cools down some, I'll be breaking out the soup pot.


Thanks, Kevin. It cools down in Louisiana?


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 1, 2014)

Man Disco, that sure looks really good. Being who I am the only thing missing is the cornbread. Nice cook. CF


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Kevin. It cools down in Louisiana?


 Yeah, and its a beautiful day, when it does....LOL

Its pouring down raining right now, they had just got all the old shingles striped from the front of the roof this morning. LOL


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

chilefarmer said:


> Man Disco, that sure looks really good. Being who I am the only thing missing is the cornbread. Nice cook. CF


Thanks, CF. I have always loved soup. However, being a Canadian, we never had cornbread as a side when I was a kid. My mother would make Johnny bread and we'd have it with butter and honey. Now I love it as a side for chili but never thought of it with soup. Thanks for the suggestion!


Foamheart said:


> Yeah, and its a beautiful day, when it does....LOL
> 
> Its pouring down raining right now, they had just got all the old shingles striped from the front of the roof this morning. LOL


That falls under the "ah crap" category.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice job putting everything together, I can only imagine how good it was.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Nice job putting everything together, I can only imagine how good it was.


Thanks, Todd, it was tasty.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice Disco, I ate but now I'am very hungry again !  :beercheer:

:points1:


----------



## brooksy (Oct 2, 2014)

Great looking soup Disco!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 2, 2014)

MY T FINE! As always a great step by step. It won't be long till it is cool in my neck of the woods.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yeah.....nothing like a good bowl of hot soup for a cool evenings dinner and all from your own larder.....awesome. Getting cooler up here in the PNW as well so starting to consider the 'soup & sandwich' dinners again. Disco, I gotta say....you're looking mighty happy in your new profile pic, thinking you found your retirement groove? Every time I see that pic I think of you being the host of a PBS style cooking show. Enjoy every minute.....Willie


----------



## bad santa (Oct 2, 2014)

Fine looking pot of Goodness Disco, agree that the makings we have from gardens, other smoking projects and cooks sure do help with bringing another depth of flavor and  add ins to our supper tables. Thanks for sharing the recipe and the pics.


----------



## kesmc27 (Oct 2, 2014)

Fine looking soup. End of the season stew.....


----------



## disco (Oct 2, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Disco, I ate but now I'am very hungry again !


Thanks for the point, Brew!


Brooksy said:


> Great looking soup Disco!


Thanks, Brooksy. I love my soup.


themule69 said:


> MY T FINE! As always a great step by step. It won't be long till it is cool in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David. So we will be seeing a soup post from you soon?


----------



## disco (Oct 2, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Oh yeah.....nothing like a good bowl of hot soup for a cool evenings dinner and all from your own larder.....awesome. Getting cooler up here in the PNW as well so starting to consider the 'soup & sandwich' dinners again. Disco, I gotta say....you're looking mighty happy in your new profile pic, thinking you found your retirement groove? Every time I see that pic I think of you being the host of a PBS style cooking show. Enjoy every minute.....Willie


Thanks, Chef. I found my retirement groove a day after I retired. I just love having time to do some of the things I love. What amazes me is that I still don't have enough time to do everything I want to do! As for me hosting a cooking show, I suppose a comedy cooking show could be entertaining.


Bad Santa said:


> Fine looking pot of Goodness Disco, agree that the makings we have from gardens, other smoking projects and cooks sure do help with bringing another depth of flavor and  add ins to our supper tables. Thanks for sharing the recipe and the pics.


Thanks, Santa. This forum has generally kicked up my food.


kesmc27 said:


> Fine looking soup. End of the season stew.....


Thanks kesmc27. I love each time of year for it's different place in the kitchen.


----------

